# Meet Jabba...



## Saz (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks to Toad for this little one, so TINY!!









Here's an updated pic of Marrietta


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 30, 2007)

is it a Boyds Forrest??i dont know alot about Lizards


----------



## Saz (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes, they are Hypsilurus boydii


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks, my bro-in-law loves them


----------



## eladidare (Aug 30, 2007)

gorgeous little boyds


----------



## Saz (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes, he/she hatched around Jan time. Considering how big they eventually end up it's amazing that they start off so small. No wonder they have to be at least 3yrs old to breed!

:0)


----------



## eladidare (Aug 30, 2007)

how old do they live saz?


----------



## Saz (Aug 30, 2007)

Not the foggiest actually. Anyone able to answer that?


----------



## pugsly (Aug 30, 2007)

Gooorrggeeoouss...


----------



## Kratos (Sep 1, 2007)

I never get sick of seeing your pics saz, do you have any shots of Marrietta's enclosure?


----------



## Saz (Sep 1, 2007)

Took this one recently...


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 1, 2007)

That is just awesome.


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 1, 2007)

Jabba is very cute. Marrietta is STUNNING. But I'll stop dreaming because I don't think you can keep Hypsilurus boydii in Victoria...


----------



## Kratos (Sep 1, 2007)

Awsome enclosure, Can i ask what the measurements are?


----------



## sandfire (Sep 1, 2007)

The fog has an amazing effect


----------



## Saz (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, it's a 4x4x2.

:0)


----------



## Lozza (Sep 1, 2007)

awww what a cute little fella 

where did you get your fake plants Saz? the enclosures look great


----------



## Saz (Sep 1, 2007)

The fern and one of the other plants is real. The artificial ones came from house and garden.

:0)


----------



## Lozza (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks Saz. bummer coffs doesnt have a house n garden anymore


----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 1, 2007)

hehehe that is so cute saz congrads on your new addition... would love to own one one day


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 1, 2007)

wow thier great, if u dnt mind me askin , how much do they costn how big do they get? tahnks


----------



## krusty (Sep 1, 2007)

they are so cool if we could keep them here in vic i would look at geting some as they are the only dragons i would like to keep.


----------

